# An heartfelt apology



## kurfothich (Feb 28, 2005)

to whom is may concern,
My actions at escalate and on mt buzz are no way acceptable. I feel horrible and and wish I could take back everything that I posted and said to people. Guns and drinking should never be mixed under any circumstances and no one should ever have to deal with people doing those things. I really hope everyone that I have up set can forgive me. Im a really a nice easy going person, I sometimes get a little carried away with the things that I say and do. I Really hope everyone can forget this and I would greatly appreciate a second chance with anyone I have upset so much. I would also like to say that that my actions in no way reflect on CKS, Astral, IR, WRSI, and Pyranha. This has been a great learning experience for me, like my friend Alex I should have been less of a jerk and more humble/apologetic. I really have no problem with any one from the front range or any kayaker for that matter, I love meeting new people and paddling with them! My actions on Mt. Buzz no way reflect who I really am, I was just fired up and trying to stir the pot I had no idea my actions would upset so many people. If you take time to get to know me you will easily see this. I can only pray that you believe me and will still approach me. I hope to see all of you on the river! Call me up and I would love to paddle with anyone!
Sincerely,
Conor Finney
970-497-9060


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Right on Connor. I know you are a good guy as well. You made some bad decisions but it will pass. Just learn from it. We all make mistakes. I applaud you for sacking up and taking responsability for your actions.


----------



## kombat32 (Nov 7, 2006)

Solid man, better late than never. Now do an AW Fundraiser at FIBARK and I'm sure I can get the folks in the PPWC to forgive and forget...and some of those old bastards know people.

Kombat
New Kayaker, Old Fighter Pilot

PS - If you do decide to do a fundraiser, I volunteer to help. PM me.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

oh dude this is hilarious... this whole thing read like a bad addolecent comic book.. right up to the grand finale of the sound of Conner's balls finally dropping. "plink!" congrats Conner. welcome to the team.. -trev


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

You might want to single out Glen in your apology Conor. I think there might have been some behind the scenes PM'ing, particularly about Glen's full name that might be viewed as a threat to him personally... you don't want to let that linger. By the way, I know 3 or 4 "****" that would love to kick your scrawny ass and are fully capable. I myself as a straight front ranger with gay friends would have left you bleeding in an eddy if I ever ran into you... if you hadn't appologized.

There is no doubting that you were a complete dick in the situation and the fall-out. If what you say in THIS post about your heartfelt appology is genuine, only your future actions will speak for you. Unfortunately, due to your posts as "Thewestisbest" what you say will NOT have any credibility for quite some time. This will all blow over eventually and I'm sure you will learn from this experience just as me and everyone does from thier mistakes. If this one doesn't leave a mark, you will still be an asshole. That is how life works. 

Integrity is defined by what you do when you think nobody is watching. 
-d


----------



## Yampaboater (Mar 9, 2004)

Solid. but the front ranger's right, elwood is the dude you dissed, so its his forgiveness you ought to seek. Anyway, being humbled sucks, but you came correct, and thats what a Man does. Peace.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Props. SYOTR.

D


----------



## mthurman (Jan 19, 2004)

*Bloodsport*

Kid,

Watching what happened to you today was bloodsport and I don't know how fair some of the posts were. I (and i know many others) here have done worse and gotten away with it, but at one point I had to pay the piper and it was life changing. Didn't figure it out overnight but slowly realized maybe I had fucked up and hurt a lot of folks that didn't ask for it. Took some time to sink in. Best thing you will do for yourself is call the guy you screwed with and apologize and mean it.

If you mean half of what you say and grow into the rest, you will be a better man than many who sat and rang up the 15,000 hits watching your ass getting handed to you. You fucked up and you shouldn't have done any of it and I hope you grow to realize that. Hang in there and instead of thinking "Fuckers breaking my balls", think about how you come out of this stronger, smarter and better. Redemption is powerful.

If not and you are just getting folks off your ass, good luck, won't be fun being you for good reason.

Don't know you Hobie and never met you, but it is good to see someone with a good head and a good heart setting a good example for these young guns. Nice work.

Mike Thurman


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

mthurman said:


> Kid,
> 
> Watching what happened to you today was bloodsport and I don't know how fair some of the posts were. I (and i know many others) here have done worse and gotten away with it, but at one point I had to pay the piper and it was life changing. Didn't figure it out overnight but slowly realized maybe I had fucked up and hurt a lot of folks that didn't ask for it. Took some time to sink in. Best thing you will do for yourself is call the guy you screwed with and apologize and mean it.
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! That's solid advice.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Good word from Mike T. 

"Redemption is powerful"

Redemption only demands your pride in exchange.

Conor paid his due. 

I feel a freestyle Haiku coming

coner pissed glen off
and many frontrangers too
now he is sorry

yeah that sucked I need to lay off of the tequilla

Grace and peace,

ben


----------



## bshack93 (Feb 11, 2006)

Too little too late. Conor doesnt care. He is trying to practice damage control. I know these KIDS, who are the ages of adults, but lack the maturity to really act like an adult. I hope they grow up, which , as we know is not easy.
Props to Hobie....Punks are punks. If it is shit, it will stink..


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

It's kinda funny how little things you were taught growing up can be so clear in life's lessons. The old Golden Rule is very appropriate for these youngsters to learn......"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you". If you want others to respect you, then you have to show respect to them. Shooting guns in a campground is NOT respectful to others.....period. No ands ifs or buts. It's that simple.


----------



## cw (Oct 21, 2003)

Hard to tell if it is a sincere apology or damage control after being caught using an alias.


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

*For the record*

Both Conner and Alex have apologized to me personally off the buzz. I appreciate that and I believe they are sincere. As others have stated, when you fuck up all you can do is apologize, make reparations, and hopefully learn from your experience. I hope everyone can let it go. I have.

Thanks,
Glen


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

*Hang in there!*

Mistakes do happen, its part of the human condition. I applaud you for your acknowledgement and ownership. Its sure seems easy for others on this site to be wayyy to critical and harsh even when a man is on his knees in apology(ruthless & heartless). I guess thats just what happens due to a certain amount of anonymity being online. That dog has been beat enough....You guys have obvious talent, this will pass, keep that going!


On April 22nd again, we are having a River clean up on the south platte and would love to see western slope and front range paddlers out here(denver). This is my hometown river but the benefits befall to us all! Take care see you all out there!


----------



## cokayakn (Feb 26, 2007)

*If the buzz forum was a mommy and daddy...*

...would we -
A) cut the placenta
B) have make-up sex
C) see a shrink
D) Take a photo of the boy to serve as a momento of the day he became a man

Seriously, where else is a flippin recreational e-furum so damn powerful? Yeah, I know, it's because paddling is a way of life. 

Good on you, Mountain Buzz.


----------



## GunnyPaddler (Feb 8, 2006)

*Glad*

I'm glad to hear these guys apologized. I'm going this weekend and I was not looking forward to seeing anyone who was involved there.

Let's forgive, let's paddle, let's party and let's leave the guns at home or shot somewhere reasonaly far.

Also, lets avoid gossiping and being overall butt-hurt up there this weekend. I'm ready to fire it up!

Peace 
Justin


----------



## aschmidt (Mar 18, 2007)

I am new to the boating community out here, and this was a weird introduction. It sounds like everything is resolved. The one thing that bothered me was the homophobic current going through the posts, and it was really coming from both sides. I don't think it was meant to be hurtful, but I am sure some people were hurt by it. Hopefully this community can be open to everyone who wants to boat or waste a day reading posts about people we don't know.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

*Nice*

Glad to read your post Conner. I got to paddle with you on the worst day of my life. We shared a very personal day together. Knowing this, it bothered me that this is what you had become. I remember a kid that was solid and very humble with a paddling ability that was impressive. Glad you came back. Cannot wait to see you and say hello as the last time we talked was June 8th 2002. 

You'll get through this and be a better man, as we all get our asses kicked at one time or another on this site. I know I've had my share.


As for the front range and west slope. Loosen up your panties people. If you think Conner, Alex or any other great paddlers don't know whats up everywhere in Colorado, you're greatly mistaken. I mean you folks wanted to kill Max (aka chunderboy) until you realized he was pushing buttons on egos and weakness. Their are great paddlers EVERYWHERE. Lighten up, it started as a joke and now you people take it literally.

As for Larsen, what the hell have you been up too, brotha?

Choad, I'll take the cali section of NSV along with the mank to get there over any run in colorado. You guys don't have the embudo so I guess you need to hush. Keep your mile runs, I stomp them in under 20 minutes.


Parting shot from the late great Paul Zirkelbach "no matter how crazy/good you think you are, look around. The competition is staggering" Words to kayak by from a legendary and very humble old fart. Miss the hell out of that laugh and scary blue eyes. Wish you would have got to spend more time with him conner, you would have loved him, Classic!


----------



## wes martin (May 19, 2005)

*wtf*

An applogy for guns and booze. Please! Whats wrong with having a little fun. Nobody was shot? Damn, thats all it take to make ya'al cowboys sing like bitches. I thought colo. was part of texas. Did a bunch of god danm hippies takeover. Dry them eyes up. I coming from ark. next month to paddle and I dont want no Hippie beat nik tellin me how to have fun. Peace wes


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*Big Group Hug*

Big Group hug.   That was some serious pre-season therapy boys 
"I love you man" 

I feel like I just watched Dr. Phil or better yet "Where the Red Fern Grows"......


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, but loved ones get shot in "Where the Red Fern Grows"


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

Edgeworth, The only thing you've stomped on down here is the gas pedal getting your ass back to Denver when the San Juans start cranking, who you trying to fool? The huge difference between Chunderboy and Conner is that the Chunder was funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Conner, your welcome around my campfire and to my tequilla...Just leave the gun in your truck! For you few buzzards who have never met Conner yet, saw fit to question the intent and sincerity of his written apology ----may I suggest that you first weed out the adolescent deficiencies suppressed away in your own unconscious.


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*opportunity*

Conor, this is an opportunity for you to learn about yourself and do some internalizing. Read the peaceful warrior this summer if you can. Try to think of this process as a gift from the world, and not a curse. You have the opportunity to become a better person, and what better opportunity exists, than this.

Respect to all. Goodnight, and good luck.


----------

